# Great moment



## Emtgirl21 (May 21, 2007)

So I was in the ER the other night getting ready pick up a patient when another service brings in this guy. I look up from paperwork to see that he looks like a fine upstanding citizen and then go back to my ratkillin. next thing i know he is yelling at the doc....doc is yelling back. He informs doc that he called 911 and was brought to the the ER because he wanted more Oxy and Darvocet. Doc tossed him out of the ER. When I say tossed him out I mean doc and two secure guards "escorted" him out the doors. It was great. I love our ER docs. I walked over to the medic and asked how if felt to have the patient leave before she event got her report started.


Side note i transported 10 pt in 12 hrs two nights in a row. I need a vacation!


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the real world... and now we can see why one of the reasons of health care demise. 

R/r 911


----------



## medman123 (May 21, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> So I was in the ER the other night getting ready pick up a patient when another service brings in this guy. I look up from paperwork to see that he looks like a fine upstanding citizen and then go back to my ratkillin. next thing i know he is yelling at the doc....doc is yelling back. He informs doc that he called 911 and was brought to the the ER because he wanted more Oxy and Darvocet. Doc tossed him out of the ER. When I say tossed him out I mean doc and two secure guards "escorted" him out the doors. It was great. I love our ER docs. I walked over to the medic and asked how if felt to have the patient leave before she event got her report started.
> 
> 
> Side note i transported 10 pt in 12 hrs two nights in a row. I need a vacation!


That’s classic!


----------

